# Proviron does not work for me



## gregdiesel (Jul 2, 2005)

I tried to keep an open mind and ran Prov 25mg a day for a week then bumped to 50mg a day for 5 days.  At magic week 3 the Deca has kicked in and so has Deca Dick.  It sux being on so much test and wanting to screw just about any woman and then can't get a nut!  It looks like a looooong 3 months ahead!!


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

That sucks man, Now i'm scared to use deca.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 2, 2005)

I hear that you need more test with deca to avoid that


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm running 1g of test bro to 500mg of Deca...

Deca works for me really well BUT I suffer the sexual side effects tho too which blows.


----------



## SandMan-WES (Jul 3, 2005)

What are the gains that you see from deca,,,?? Does it keep you from gettin hard or just shootin your load??? my girl might not like me on deca, I want 2 run deca so wanna see what you think. saw your pics lookin good bro.


----------



## tee (Jul 3, 2005)

Many bros have trouble when they go over 600-800mg of test. At that dose, it can do the reverse to your sex drive. I also dont recommend taking more than 400mg Deca if you like keeping Mr. Happy, up and at attention. I personally never have trouble with my sex drive on Deca. Its when I stop that the problems occur.


----------



## deadlift (Jul 3, 2005)

try some cialis, dude
also, just like taking your body to the gym.
your pee-pee needs a workout too.gotta keep
the blood flowing down south...try the JELQ
you can also try taking some peter pills...which is just
yohimbe,saw palmetto and some other crap...but be carefull with yohimbe it can cause chronic insomnia (it fucked me up)
 I do the jelq in the shower everyday..I'm running parabolin which can also cause deca dick symptoms as well..but no problems so far, knock on wood 
(no pun intended)


Instructions from Pythonenlarger:

TAKE 1-3 TABS BEFORE STRETCHING

OR TAKE 1-3 TABS BEFORE SEX


*A) YOU MUST START BY SITTING IN A TUB OF WARM TO HOT WATER FOR 5 MINUTES


OR WRAP A HOT CLOTH ON YOUR PENIS TO WARM IT UP FOR 5 MINUTES


*


THE ONLY TWO EXERCISES YOU MUST DO ARE** JELQ AND THE STRETCH


B) The Jelq should be done nearly every day if possible, to keep your Corpora Cavernosa in great shape. You can however occasionally take a couple days off, but be sure its no more than two (2) days. Before you begin any exercise with the penis you always must warm up properly. The Jelq exercise resembles milking, a lot like milking a cow. Start with a partially erect penis, and grasp the bottom or base of the penis with your forefinger and thumb, like an “OK” sign. In doing this, you art trapping the blood held inside the penis. Be sure to grasp all the way around the penis, so no blood escapes. By taking your thumb and forefinger and squeezing all the way around your penis and sliding it forward slowly, the blood within the penis is forced forward into the Corpora Cavernosa and the Glans (head of the penis) As a child you may have tied a rubber band to your finger or seen others do it, and watched all the blood accumulate in the tip of the finger, turning it red or purple. The concept is much the same here, as blood is forced into the cell spaces inside the penis, each time you milk your hand forward. Because the penis is designed to hold blood almost exclusively, the more blood it can hold translates into larger overall size and thickness. Start with your right hand, (or left) depending on which hand you usually use. In this case we’ll use the right, for explaining purposes. Using the “OK” sign with your forefinger and thumb, starting at the base of your penis, slowly milk down towards the penis head. Just as the right hand milks forward near the head of the penis, grasp the base of the penis with your other (left) hand as you release your right hand that has neared the head of the penis. Begin with the left hand just as you did with the right. This is almost a “Hand over hand” of sorts. This gorges the cells with blood and fills new cells with blood, and once they heal, they will be able to hold more blood. Repeat this “Hand over hand” method, at a slow or semi slow pace, 1 to 2 second intervals each stroke. After really hitting the workout properly for at least 25-30 minutes, your penis will look and hang a quite large, alot like a normal body part after an intense workout. In the beginning, when you first start the Jelq exercises, you may experience small red spots or light bruising on the penis head. This is completely normal so don’t freak out, it will subside within the first 10 days or so of continuous exercise. The reason this happens is because you are stretching the spaces that hold blood inside your penis, enabling them to hold more blood and grow larger. These spaces aren't used to stretching out that far, so there will be slight redness or spots in the first week or two. These spots will subside after the second week or so of excercise. To minimize any slight bruising or red spots, start out the exercise gradually, and slowly work up to where you should be. Remember, your not out to hurt yourself, so take it slow at first, and gradually work your way up, just like exercising any body part.

Some men have come to us asking about excess skin when doing the Jelq exercise. Usually excess skin is down towards the testicle region or at the base of the penis. Men who have alot of this extra skin sometimes find it difficult to Jelq properly because they grab alot of this loose skin when Jelquing. If you are one of these men who have excess skin at the base of the penis or testicle region This can be easily worked around, and here's how:

In the standard Jelq exercise, you do a "hand over hand" technique. You use your thumb and index finger to make the shape of the "OK" sign, and start from the base of the penis moving to the head, forcing blood towards the tip of the penis and along the shaft. Then as the one hand is nearing the head, you switch hands and repeat the process. BUT, if you are one of the men who have very loose skin near the base or lower part of the penis, then what you can do is this: Simply use one hand to hold back the excess skin, and use the other hand to Jelq as you would normally. Switch hands every 30 to 50 Jelqs, just to keep your growth balanced.


C) The Length Stretch is just what it sounds, it stretches the penis longer by using a very simple pulling technique, your hand of all things. This exercise basically stretches the central tissues in the penis. This exercise definitely will lengthen the penis, but will do nearly nothing for thickening the penis itself, for obvious reasons. For this reason you should use BOTH the Length Stretch technique and the Jelq method for overall penis development. Just as you wouldn't use just a single exercise when training the rest of your body, the same goes for your penis. Balance it out a bit, be sure to use both the PC Exercises, the Length Stretch, AND the Jelq technique for optimal results. If you use both the Jelq and the Length Stretch techniques, which we recommend you do, you can easily expect fantastic gains in girth and length that will blow you away!


Knowledge of what goes on inside your penis and the simple anotomy of it will help you when working your penis, simply for the fact that you'll understand more fully exactly what it is your doing. The penis is comprised of cells that enlarge when they fill with blood. The blood spaces are mostly within the main erectile tissue or Corpora Cavernosa. When you perform a stretch, your penis stretches the spaces in and around the Corpora Cavernosa. After using this Program and the Length Stretch excersise for awhile, your penis will extend longer both when your hard and when your limp. All this stretching is done quite safely and cannot hurt you in any way as long as you warm up properly, and use common sense. The penis may very well be the easiest part of the body to enlarge, simply because the penis is designed to enlarge. That is its purpose, and if it can hold more blood or expand due to exercising or stretching over time it will become larger and thicker. By safely exercising the penis so blood fills the spaces and forces them larger, you can in fact grow your penis easily.


How to do it:


Again, always be warmed up thoroughly . Below are directions on how to safely stretch the penis when it’s in a completely flaccid or limp state. Be sure to always stretch while limp, it’s the best way to perform the exercises, and besides, it’s a bit hard trying to stretch a full erection. If you find that your getting an erection while you try to perform the stretch, stop for a moment and let the erection subside, then continue with the excersice.


Be sure your penis is completely limp state and grab the head of the penis, not tight or pinchlike, but with enough pressure so you can hold on to it with a reasonably firm grip. Pull your penis directly out in front of you as you feel the stretch, you should feel the stretch near the base and middle area of your penis. Keep holding this stretch for 10-15 seconds and then do again 3-4 more times. Relax your grip on the penis head and gently massage the penis to restore circulation to the head where you have been grasping. You can use this stretch method to stretch your penis both up and down, as shown in the photo's on this page.


Now, carefully grab the head of the penis again, with enough pressure so you can hold it firmly, and pull your penis to your far right. Do this until you can feel a stretch on the left side of your penis base. Keep holding this way for 10-15 seconds and then do again 3-4 more times. Relax your grip again on the penis head and gently massage the penis to restore blood flow as you did before. Now grab your penis head again and do the same as you did before, only now pull it to the left instead of the right. Do this until you feel a decent stretch at the base on the right side of the penis. You will feel a good deal stretched when you’ve completed this exercise, remember to combine it with the Jelq for optimal results. After you’ve done the stretching is a good time to begin your Jelq session. You should stay with this stretching plan for a good 1-2 months time before you go on to the advanced method of stretching, this will allow your penis to prepare and condition itself to the stretching so you won’t jump into anything and injure yourself.


Note: You do not need lubrication of any kind in this exercise. In fact, you want to be as dry as possible so you can get a good grip on the penis head.


*


----------



## SandMan-WES (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow that last post is like 3 pages long,,, have fun reading that greg!!!!HAha


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 4, 2005)

wes said:
			
		

> What are the gains that you see from deca,,,?? Does it keep you from gettin hard or just shootin your load??? my girl might not like me on deca, I want 2 run deca so wanna see what you think. saw your pics lookin good bro.



I have no problem getting hard, and I'm horny 24/7 which isn't normal for me when I'm off gear.  The problem is that I could go for hours (which the girls don't mind) and when I finally climax it's weak.


----------

